
Learn, But Not Necessarily Through Books - drm237
http://ifacethoughts.net/2008/02/10/learn-but-not-necessarily-through-books/
======
tjr
There's much to be said for a well-written book. I have enjoyed reading
through Paul Graham's "ANSI Common Lisp," for example, because reading through
an entire well-written book, you can pick up on much more insight than you can
simply browsing small chunks of information in weblogs. I can tap into the
mind of Paul, so to speak, and see Lisp from his point of view, rather than
just get little nuggets here and there.

Similarly, Philip Greenspun's books on web applications... SICP... The Little
Schemer series... alas, most books don't provide great insight into a better
way of thinking -- but that's a failing of authors, not of books. The book
format, used well, is outstanding. So is the blog format. And so are non-blog
web pages. They all have their place, but each should be used differently, to
make best use of the medium.

